# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با این شرایط نظام جدید بخونم یا قدیم؟

## Cristiano

سلام همگی.این کارنامه ی امسال منه و خب اصلا درس خاصی نخوندم و این درصدا رو زدم.
http://uupload.ir/files/zz37_img_20191005_123454.jpg
سهمیه ی 5 درصد هم دارم.کل منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله و هیچ مشکلی تو منابع نظام قدیم ندارم ولی بخام میتونم منابع نظام جدیدو هم هر طور شده بگیرم.ضمنا من از شنبه تا چهارشنبه از صبح تا ساعت 4 عصر میتونم درس بخونم چون عصرا میرم سر کار و پنج شنبه و جمعه هم کلا تعطیلم.هدفمم پزشکی نیست و پرستاری ازادم قبول شم راضیم و میرم.حالا با این تفاسیر چیکار کنم کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم یا قدیم؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام همگی.این کارنامه ی امسال منه و خب اصلا درس خاصی نخوندم و این درصدا رو زدم.
> http://uupload.ir/files/zz37_img_20191005_123454.jpg
> سهمیه ی 5 درصد هم دارم.کل منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله و هیچ مشکلی تو منابع نظام قدیم ندارم ولی بخام میتونم منابع نظام جدیدو هم هر طور شده بگیرم.ضمنا من از شنبه تا چهارشنبه از صبح تا ساعت 4 عصر میتونم درس بخونم چون عصرا میرم سر کار و پنج شنبه و جمعه هم کلا تعطیلم.هدفمم پزشکی نیست و پرستاری ازادم قبول شم راضیم و میرم.حالا با این تفاسیر چیکار کنم کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم یا قدیم؟


سلام
هموز یه شانس دیگه واسه کنکور نظام قدیم دارید !
منابعتونم تا حدودی میگید گرفتید !
و کانامتونم نشون میده که کار کردید تا حدودی
پس حتما نظام قدیم و شرکت کنید !

----------


## Gladiolus

به نظر من جدید

----------


## V_buqs

قدیم بده 
منم درصدام مثل تو هست ولی زیست رو 20 درصد زدم 

مشکل کسایی مثل من و تو اینه تست نزدیم خیلی 

باید تا میتونی تست بزنی دستت بیاد روشش 

من نظام قدیم شرکت میکنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوست گلم میشه بگی تو ریاضی فیزیک چیارو خوندی 15درصد زدی ؟میخوام بدونم چ کردی و چقدر تست زدی؟

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام همگی.این کارنامه ی امسال منه و خب اصلا درس خاصی نخوندم و این درصدا رو زدم.
> http://uupload.ir/files/zz37_img_20191005_123454.jpg
> سهمیه ی 5 درصد هم دارم.کل منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله و هیچ مشکلی تو منابع نظام قدیم ندارم ولی بخام میتونم منابع نظام جدیدو هم هر طور شده بگیرم.ضمنا من از شنبه تا چهارشنبه از صبح تا ساعت 4 عصر میتونم درس بخونم چون عصرا میرم سر کار و پنج شنبه و جمعه هم کلا تعطیلم.هدفمم پزشکی نیست و پرستاری ازادم قبول شم راضیم و میرم.حالا با این تفاسیر چیکار کنم کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم یا قدیم؟


سلام

خب کارنامه شما رو دیدم، خیلی فرقی نداره که کدوم نظام رو شرکت می کنید. البته بعلت آشنایی بیشتر با نظام قدیم و فراهم بودن منابعش شاید بهتر باشه نظام قدیم شرکت کنید.

با روزی 6 ساعت مطالعه هم به نتایج دلخواه می تونید برسید اگر هدف تون فقط همین پرستاری هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Saboor Zed

*متاسفانه هر سال کنکور حاشیه هایی رو به دنبال داره یه سال سهمیه مناطق سیل زده یه سال زلزله یه سال تراز مشترک و ..... امسال هم بحث انتخاب نظام هست .... بنظر من نظام قدیمایی که میرن جدید شرکت میکنن کاملا اشتباه میکنن اونا بر اساس اینکه امسال سوالاتشون اسونتر بوده و کتابشون یسری حذفیات داره این انتخابو کردن در حالی که واقعا اینطور نیست.....اصلا و به هیچ وجه کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و معلوم نیست که سال 99 کنکور سطح سوالات و سبکش به چه صورت خواهد بود و اینکه ما کنکور امسال رو ملاک قرار بدیم اشتباه ی مهلک هستش .... امسال نظام قدیمایی داشتیم که دو رقمی و سه رقمی بودن ...اونا که از فضا نیومدن ....پس شما همون نظام خودتون رو شرکت کنید منتهی برنامه ریزی شده و مسمتر درستون رو بخونید و گوش به حاشیه ها ندید*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *متاسفانه هر سال کنکور حاشیه هایی رو به دنبال داره یه سال سهمیه مناطق سیل زده یه سال زلزله یه سال تراز مشترک و ..... امسال هم بحث انتخاب نظام هست .... بنظر من نظام قدیمایی که میرن جدید شرکت میکنن کاملا اشتباه میکنن اونا بر اساس اینکه امسال سوالاتشون اسونتر بوده و کتابشون یسری حذفیات داره این انتخابو کردن در حالی که واقعا اینطور نیست.....اصلا و به هیچ وجه کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و معلوم نیست که سال 99 کنکور سطح سوالات و سبکش به چه صورت خواهد بود و اینکه ما کنکور امسال رو ملاک قرار بدیم اشتباه ی مهلک هستش .... امسال نظام قدیمایی داشتیم که دو رقمی و سه رقمی بودن ...اونا که از فضا نیومدن ....پس شما همون نظام خودتون رو شرکت کنید منتهی برنامه ریزی شده و مسمتر درستون رو بخونید و گوش به حاشیه ها ندید*


رویکرد ب سمت کتابای اوناس تمرینات کتاب درسی و کلا نجوه سوال دادن..شاید سطح سوالات برابر بشه اما هرگز نظام قدیم سبک تر نمیشه..چون اینجوری بدتر میشه درصدا و رشد درصدا

----------


## Saboor Zed

> رویکرد ب سمت کتابای اوناس تمرینات کتاب درسی و کلا نجوه سوال دادن..شاید سطح سوالات برابر بشه اما هرگز نظام قدیم سبک تر نمیشه..چون اینجوری بدتر میشه درصدا و رشد درصدا


کسی که اصل مطلبو گرفته باشه واسش اهمیتی نداره که براش سوال از کجا طرح بشه و همونطور که گفتم سطح و سبک سوالات کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

> کسی که اصل مطلبو گرفته باشه واسش اهمیتی نداره که براش سوال از کجا طرح بشه و همونطور که گفتم سطح و سبک سوالات کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست


نه دیگه اون واسشه زمانی بود که کنکور فقط برای یک نظام بود عین نظام قدیم  قابل پیش بنیی نیست ک کدوم درس سخت کدوم درس اسون باشه اما هرگز سوالتات از کتاب نظام قدیم نمیان بدن ..اینکه شما میکی مطالب همونه بله اما سبک سوالات ب شدت شبیه کتابای اونا بوده

----------


## -Sara-

نظام قدیم مناسبت تره فک کنم واسه شما.

----------


## Fawzi

قدیم ...

----------


## rezamh

سلام.اگه به پرستاری آزادم راضی و هستی و منابعتم تکمیله با قدیمم قبولی راحت.دیگه چرا اینقدر هزینه کنی واسه جدید؟همون قدیم رو شرکت کن.موفق باشی

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام
> هموز یه شانس دیگه واسه کنکور نظام قدیم دارید !
> منابعتونم تا حدودی میگید گرفتید !
> و کانامتونم نشون میده که کار کردید تا حدودی
> پس حتما نظام قدیم و شرکت کنید !


میترسم قدیم بدم چون وقتم کمه واسه خوندن و قبول نشم زیستم اصلا نمیدونم چکارش کنم میگن زیست جدید راحت تر شده نصف شده اون خوندنش راحت تره!

----------


## Cristiano

> به نظر من جدید


چرا جدید؟

----------


## Cristiano

> قدیم بده 
> منم درصدام مثل تو هست ولی زیست رو 20 درصد زدم 
> 
> مشکل کسایی مثل من و تو اینه تست نزدیم خیلی 
> 
> باید تا میتونی تست بزنی دستت بیاد روشش 
> 
> من نظام قدیم شرکت میکنم


چیا رو‌خوندی از زیست که بیس درصد زدی ؟

----------


## Cristiano

> ​دوست گلم میشه بگی تو ریاضی فیزیک چیارو خوندی 15درصد زدی ؟میخوام بدونم چ کردی و چقدر تست زدی؟


والا چیز خاصی نخوندم من رو هم رفته شاید دو هفته هم نخوندم فیزیک پیش دو و اولو یکم خونده بودم ریاضی هم ماتریس که نیومد امار احتمار انتگرال لگاریتم حد اینا رو تا حدودی بلد بودم رو هم رفته شاید 50 تا تست کنکورای قبلیشو زدم

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام
> 
> خب کارنامه شما رو دیدم، خیلی فرقی نداره که کدوم نظام رو شرکت می کنید. البته بعلت آشنایی بیشتر با نظام قدیم و فراهم بودن منابعش شاید بهتر باشه نظام قدیم شرکت کنید.
> 
> با روزی 6 ساعت مطالعه هم به نتایج دلخواه می تونید برسید اگر هدف تون فقط همین پرستاری هست.
> 
> موفق باشید.


من مشکلم زده و خیلی از زیست میترسم اصلا نمیدونم چطور بخونمش وگرنه درسای دیگه راحت تره برام سی درصد زیست میتونستم بزنم مشکلم حل بود

----------


## Cristiano

> نظام قدیم مناسبت تره فک کنم واسه شما.


چرا قدیم؟

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام.اگه به پرستاری آزادم راضی و هستی و منابعتم تکمیله با قدیمم قبولی راحت.دیگه چرا اینقدر هزینه کنی واسه جدید؟همون قدیم رو شرکت کن.موفق باشی


میگن قدیم چون که همه چند ساله پشت کنکورن خیلی رقابت توش سخته !

----------

